# Test E homebrew.



## Fisher28 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys i have a question. I will be melting my test e powder in a 400ml Beaker. A guy told me i need to have a cap over the beaker so the water vapor does not get inside???? Will water vapor get inside the vial??


----------



## g0re (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you need to do some more research and reading before you hurt yourself.  You are questioning the basics bro....


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have done plenty of research i know how to make everything and i know how to keep everything sterile to. Here is my recipe. Im not a stupid bro. I have even watched my friend homebrew before. I know all of the steps. Homebrew is not hard at all. Its pretty much common sense. My friend told me to just use a 400ml beaker. He said i dont need a cap on the beaker. I just wanted people's opinions on it? bc everyone ive seen that homebrews dont put a cap on their beaker. 

10grams of Test E 40ml @ 250mgs/ml
Ba .80ml
 BB 7,20ml
 Grape seed oil 25.50ml


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, just so u know u do not have to brew with water anywhere near you
Just add your stuff and heat in beaker in a pan (if u have flame or coil stove)
Or right on range of its a glass one


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an electric stove. So why do people put the beaker in the water then?


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe, they use water to transfer the heat, 
uniformly around the beaker..?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 22, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> I have done plenty of research i *know how to make everything* and i know how to keep everything sterile to. Here is my recipe. Im not a stupid bro. I have even watched my friend homebrew before. I know all of the steps. Homebrew is not hard at all. Its pretty much common sense. My friend told me to just use a 400ml beaker. He said i dont need a cap on the beaker. I just wanted people's opinions on it? bc everyone ive seen that homebrews dont put a cap on their beaker.
> 
> 10grams of Test E 40ml @ 250mgs/ml
> Ba .80ml
> ...



Apparently you don't know shit..

You come here and ask a question respect the answers you get!

You don't have enough oil and you have too much BA and BB as a matter of fact you don't use BB with Test E.

Test is the easiest to make and you got it wrong for someone that claims the knowledge you are claiming but it is spot on for someone that has never made shit before and knows nothing about brewing gear.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for being a dick to me... Sorry.. The BB oil is to make it where its not so thick. My friend told me to use it. He knows what hes talking about he homebrews and i have used his brew before. Every recipe i have seen for 10grams of test E @ 250mgs/ml has been what i put Look at this link. http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-converting-powders.shtml 
Maybe SI isnt the forum for me bc You guys are always treating me like shit and being rude to me. I have done a lot of research I have researched brewing for 8 months now.. I wasnt even being a smart ass. Sorry if it came off that way.. Ill just stop asking questions since everyone is so rude to me..


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 22, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> Thanks for being a dick to me... Sorry.. *The BB oil is to make it where its not so thick*. My friend told me to use it. He knows what hes talking about he homebrews and i have used his brew before. Every recipe i have seen for 10grams of test E @ 250mgs/ml has been what i put Look at this link. http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-converting-powders.shtml
> Maybe SI isnt the forum for me bc You guys are always treating me like shit and being rude to me. I have done a lot of research I have researched brewing for 8 months now.. I wasnt even being a smart ass. Sorry if it came off that way.. Ill just stop asking questions since everyone is so rude to me..



That is not what BB is use for!


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thats just what my friend told me. And i was guessing he was right because Ive used his test before and it had BB in it and i still had good results. BB is to keep it from crashing. am i correct? It wont hurt test e if BB is in it right?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 22, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> Thats just what my friend told me. And i was guessing he was right because Ive used his test before and it had BB in it and i still had good results. BB is to keep it from crashing. am i correct? It wont hurt test e if BB is in it right?



It's a solvent you do not need in Test E but if you want to thin it out ad EO that would be 50% or less EO and 50% Oil

Use 1% BA, BA is a preservative and can cause pain, the US Pharm Grade stuff is .9% BA but I use 1%

No cap on the beaker is needed but water is the worst way to brew, put it on the eye of your stove at low medium heat starting low with Test E.

I am not trying to be a dick I am trying to get you to listen, you'll learn in time them internet recipes can be crap.


----------



## g0re (Mar 22, 2013)

If your buddy is so good at brewing, why are u questioning what he tells you?


----------



## DF (Mar 22, 2013)

One sure fire way to get negative attention is to claim that you know everything.  You then are asking questions that you should know if you know everything.  You need to understand that you will be injecting the gear that you brew.  I'm sure you may even share it with buddies.  What SFG said is not being a dick it is out of concern that someone may get hurt by your gear.  Ask all the questions that you want but you may not like the answers that you get.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yea bro theres no reason to put water in the pan with the beaker, its pointless. So no cap needed to prevent water vapor from entering the beaker. I use BB in my Test E, I like it, come at me broo's, lol.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like your friend dosent know his ass from a hole in the ground. Read up and you will see why they are coming down on you. You are coming off like a bit of a bitch. Take a couple of deep breaths and read this thread from the beginning and pretend you are not involved and you will see how bad you sound.

These guys will help you if you let them. If you come in here balls out making statements like you made you get nothing.

Good luck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2013)

Ill say it for fish...Thank you SFG


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay I am sorry guys I didn't mean to be a dick I'm sorry to everything that i was being I dick to. No hard feelings. I'm just new at this stuff and really wanna give homebrew a try. I re read tht msg and i was a pure dick forgive me bro? Can you help me out the a recipe then?


----------



## g0re (Mar 23, 2013)

All good man, its just when someone claims they "can brew everything" and then asks the most basics of questions, they come across as an ass.

I'm sure no one will hold it against you. 


There is nothing wrong with asking for hell as long as its done properly.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 23, 2013)

I know i claimed a lil more than what i know. I understand what you guys mean. Thanks.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 23, 2013)

A little piece of advice for u and your buddy who brews.  To make 50ml of solution, there is no reason to use a 400ml beaker.  Think of it this way, u have a small pp, you would not buy magnum XXL condoms now would u?

As far as water, unless your making this in a humid environment, there will not be any water vapors to worry about.

U may think brewing is "easy" but its not.  There are many things that could no wrong.  Leave brewing to the professionals.




Fisher28 said:


> I have done plenty of research i know how to make everything and i know how to keep everything sterile to. Here is my recipe. Im not a stupid bro. I have even watched my friend homebrew before. I know all of the steps. Homebrew is not hard at all. Its pretty much common sense. My friend told me to just use a 400ml beaker. He said i dont need a cap on the beaker. I just wanted people's opinions on it? bc everyone ive seen that homebrews dont put a cap on their beaker.
> 
> 10grams of Test E 40ml @ 250mgs/ml
> Ba .80ml
> ...


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> A little piece of advice for u and your buddy who brews.  To make 50ml of solution, there is no reason to use a 400ml beaker.  *Think of it this way, u have a small pp, you would not buy magnum XXL condoms now would u?*
> 
> As far as water, unless your making this in a humid environment, there will not be any water vapors to worry about.
> 
> U may think brewing is "easy" but its not.  There are many things that could no wrong.  Leave brewing to the professionals.



Lmfao ) I did this once !!!!


----------

